# Vic: Marlo...........Fist Pump 2011



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Couldnt have said it any better myself, fist pumpski.

Day one, went off chew early... Day two, went off spew early...

Wish I went back to day one location, almost got sucked out the mouth.

Cant recall much else, really... Oh the I found the fishing tough on day one and impossible on day two.

Re: Lost combo, Im asking, your not posting...


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWWYdm5wAAAibgAABwvAACr/j3oAgAEETUbUNqYmI09BoUAA0AACIp4zC7nwiMGv/kgTI0oM/LsICsJmzB0q5iJfJWWWagTmrv9ER0LuSKcKEgzDs3OA=


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

one of the best reports Ive read for ages Paddy. classic humour as always  :lol:

I'm still to perfect the fist pump, in fact when it comes to bream tournies my livewell is usually a very lonely place and I'm yet to even manage a 'yeeha'...


----------



## HardYakker (Feb 7, 2009)

Great report!

The mere thought of having to produce the goods in a competion atmosphere gives me the heebies.

fist pump eh? does it work in on a casual basis?
or is it only to be used in comps?


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

Spewing about the combo patwah. I lost one up the back of tuross in abou 7 foot of water. 45 minutes of diving and i still couldn't find it.

Cool read, but all this talk of fisting and pumping makes me think this site needs one of those .xxx domains...


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

Nah, was too wet and the radar wasn't encouraging. I'll get out there one day :?


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Good read mate, I nearly spewed reading about your navel!!!! 
cheers killer.


----------



## Chunqx (Feb 15, 2006)

Great read! And having just came back from a 2 night stay at Marlo, I can say that it may be the home of big black bream but I found the fishing tough despite having the Snowy all to myself, hardly any wind to contest with and all the right tips on where the fish 'might' be. Only got "glee club" fish which I suppose is better than none but it was tough work even getting them.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Brilliant report Patwah. A theme, an edge, wordcraft, and just a hint of adolescent humour. I don't get a chance to read too much at the moment. Thanks for making my forum foray worthwhile.

As for the combo, I feel your pain. I feel that sickening moment of realisation. I feel .... I feel .... I feel like singing Beyonce ....

"If you liked it then you should have put a string on it. If you liked it then you should have put a string on it. Uh Uh Oh Oh Oh Oh ...."


----------



## Chunqx (Feb 15, 2006)

patwah said:


> Chunqx said:
> 
> 
> > Great read! And having just came back from a 2 night stay at Marlo
> ...


I might have done the fist pump if I knew how to. Perhaps that's why I'm not quite tournament ready for the ABT yet. Just returned from a 3 night stay at Warrnambool. Fishing was just as tough as Marlo... no fist pumps for me yet...

Like you, I never put leashes on my outfits. I don't like having a lot of things in the way and don't like having to watch how I remove one rod from the rod holder to swap with the one I"m using. I can just see the tangles happening around the rod holders, sounder, pretty much anything that can catch a cord. I might seriously regret it if one or both of my Megabass/ Luvias combos go over but thankfully, I haven't tipped the Hobie yet and have not intentions of ever doing so. Now that I've mentioned that... 
I wonder if there is an easy release and retractable leash that would make the idea of leashes less of a pain.


----------



## Dan29 (Nov 26, 2008)

Awesome read,
I know how you felt having lost a loomis & Sustain at Scamander last year.

Some of us are going to try to come over next year.


----------

